# Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa; Il Tramonto; Trittico botticelliano



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Anna Caterina Antonacci / John Neschling / Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa; Il Tramonto; Trittico botticelliano

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration01:06:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
Salle Philharmonique, Liège, Belgium


----------

